# Recommendation for Best Mid Size Truck & Plow



## Pdaddy626 (Oct 12, 2020)

Getting rid of my 98 Jeep TJ with a 68" Homestead blade that I have been using for my 1 small commercial lot & 3 small driveways. It served me well for most storms the last 10yrs but something bigger would help. Would rather not get a full size truck since I am not in the business. What should I be looking for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If your used to, and like the Jeep, I'd stick with a newer Jeep. Short bed pickup. If you can find something decent.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Define “midsize” for us, are you talking about a Ranger/Tacoma size truck or f150/1500?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Kinport said:


> Define "midsize" for us, are you talking about a Ranger/Tacoma size truck or f150/1500?


If you're talking smaller trucks, Tacoma, etc, make sure there's a plow manufacturer with a mount for the truck.


----------



## Pdaddy626 (Oct 12, 2020)

Kinport said:


> Define "midsize" for us, are you talking about a Ranger/Tacoma size truck or f150/1500?


definitely F150/1500 size...thanks for asking!


----------



## Pdaddy626 (Oct 12, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> If your used to, and like the Jeep, I'd stick with a newer Jeep. Short bed pickup. If you can find something decent.


I love Jeeps (I just picked up a 2018 JK Rubicon but I need a truck with a bed for work and the Gladiatior is not an option.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I think most plow manufacturers are making light duty plows now. 
Id look at whatever dealer is closest for parts and service.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

I’d feel comfortable running any of the major plow manufacturers 7.5’ plows on a half ton. I don’t know how nice of a truck you need, but if I was building a half ton plow truck, I would absolutely use a mid 80’s to 90’s F150 with the 4.9 300ci I6. Cheap to buy, cheap to fix, seemingly indestructible, low maintenance and better on fuel than the v8. The smaller engine is less weight over the front axle, something that you don’t think of until you have a plow hanging off the front. Not a fast truck but gobs of torque. Put a good set of tires on and it will push a lot of snow with a 7.5’. Not a good choice as a daily driver but for something that just pushes snow and occasional odd jobs there great.


----------



## Pdaddy626 (Oct 12, 2020)

I was planning on buying a used late model with low miles or new. I have a 2mile commute to work so gas mileage is not a concern. Need to haul the kiddos so need a cab but think a short bed would be better.

Thanks!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the P/S Pdaddy Thumbs Up.... Ive got a Snowdogg75 hd.w/ no problems in 4yrs. but they make Light duty plows 68/75 models / stainless steel. Although frt. axle GVR. is the key. Be sure to put 400lbs ish. near the tailgate as a rear ballast ..Search here >  
https://www.buyersproducts.com/catalog/snowdogg-9


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Well I’m out of my lane talking about the newer stuff, I’m pretty sure there was a few years (2013ish) that it was pretty hard to put a plow on an f150 because it interferes with the electronic steering controls, but perhaps that’s been corrected by now


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Kinport said:


> Well I'm out of my lane talking about the newer stuff, I'm pretty sure there was a few years (2013ish) that it was pretty hard to put a plow on an f150 because it interferes with the electronic steering controls, but perhaps that's been corrected by now


Ya beat me to it, before you buy a truck, run the plow match to make sure you can put a plow on it.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

I understand that the (07 and up) Toyota Tundra is a very heavily built 1500 size pickup and holds up to plow use well.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I’d suggest tundra also. I’ve had a 2012 fitted out with a boss 7’6” v plow for around 5 years and it’s held up real well. With air bags it runs a 1.5 yard western striker also, great truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Kinport said:


> I understand that the (07 and up) Toyota Tundra is a very heavily built 1500 size pickup and holds up to plow use well.


The 2007 and up Tundra is the most heavy duty modern 1/2 ton. I had an 8' HD Fisher on my 2012 Tundra and never had a single issue. If you don't care about millage and don' mind a little bit stiffer ride than a GM or Ford the Tundra is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Pdaddy626 (Oct 12, 2020)

Went to my Fisher guy today and he was in the process of putting a HT on a 2021 Tacoma. He actually thought the Tacoma might be a better choice...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Pdaddy626 said:


> Went to my Fisher guy today and he was in the process of putting a HT on a 2021 Tacoma. He actually thought the Tacoma might be a better choice...


If you was happy with the Jeep and Homesteader you'll be happy with a Tacoma and HT. But, a Tundra will definitely push snow better just for the fact that's it's heavier.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

Kinport said:


> Well I'm out of my lane talking about the newer stuff, I'm pretty sure there was a few years (2013ish) that it was pretty hard to put a plow on an f150 because it interferes with the electronic steering controls, but perhaps that's been corrected by now


just an fyi, it was electrical power surge after pump stopped running not shunting and causing the 2013 to (iirc) 2018 F150 body control modules to reset. this killed a lot of functions including heat.
supposedly it never effected the superduty 250 line.


----------

